# Pueblo Libre, Diciembre 2005



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Una pregunta? Pueblo Libre tiene edificaciones altas de 7-8 o mas pisos???


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Una pregunta? Pueblo Libre tiene edificaciones altas de 7-8 o mas pisos???


. Si, los hay y hasta de más pisos, al menos yo he visto varios y eso q fuí hace más de un año. Lo que pasa es que en este hilo, se esta mostrando la parte antigua del distrito.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Qué lugar tan encantador! Realmente nunca me he tomado el tiempo de entrar al Queirolo. Definitivamente tendré que conocerlo.
> 
> Muy buen aporte Canelita!


Te lo reconmiendo, la vez pasada fui con 1912 y un pata de él de la uni a tomar unos pisquitos.  tienes que ir....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> Te lo reconmiendo, la vez pasada fui con 1912 y un pata de él de la uni a tomar unos pisquitos.  tienes que ir....


Será para el próximo año. :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Me mató ese tronco tallado... Nunca lo había visto. Toda esa zona, la de la plaza principal, la del museo y el bar Queirolo es bieen chévere. Sus farolitos son mostros :lol: Bonitas fotos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Hablando de troncos tallados*

aquí comparto contigo estas fotos de unos troncos que encontré en una casa en la urbanización Los Girasoles en Chaclacayo. Me llamaron mucho la atención.























Ojalá te agraden, YibrailMizrahi...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitos los últimos tallados.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Canelita, buenas fotos, Pueblo Libre es un distrito con mucha historia :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Sí, están mostros!


----------



## THE DOG (Aug 21, 2007)

la Taberna Queirolo esa, abusan con el precio de sus productos, por un piqueíto de cabanosis quieren 15 soles.

no se pasen pues.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ay Pueblo Libre, mi mamá nació allí (no recuerdo bien la historia). Aún recuerdo cuando la línea José Leal me llevaba a la universidad: Sucre, La Mar, la plaza distrital; y en los desvíos pasaba por la bodega Queirolo. Luego dejó de llegar hasta mi distrito y no volví a subir allí (su trayecto era tan interesante!!).
Tenía un aire algo decadente, pero igual me gustaba pasar por el distrito; ahora solo paso a lo largo de toda la Av. Bolívar. Cada rinconcito, cada casita adornada, el museo,,, es delicioso caminar por allí.
Hace poco celebró sus 450 años. A propósito de esto último, el pasado 19 leí un artículo en "El Dominical", una entrevista al director de la Academia Nacional de la Historia, quien se "empecina" en seguir viviendo allí, en una hermosa casa colonial cuyo nombre no recuerdo; fueron muy sentidas sus opiniones sobre el trajín del distrito, que puedo haber sido de una mejor manera, en fin...
Pueblo Libre es un lugar tan evocador para mí, a pesar de que mis pisadas allí son pocas comparadas con las vistas desde el micro.
Saludos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

justo tuve la oportunidad de ir a pueblo libre todos los sábados y hay lugares q son medio caoticos x metro creo pero ese distrito tiene un no c qué, q me gusta jeje


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

Canelita,que gracioso nombre tienes!. Aprovecho que hoy lunes empiezan mis clases a las 10 de la mañana,asi que escribo rapidito. Pueblo Libre es muy chevere,mi amiga Melissa se mudó alla hace varios años y eramos patasas las dos,por eso fui mucho a visitarla y justo vivia a pocas cuadras de esa bodega Qeirolo,luego ella se fue a vivir a Miami,pero me trae recuerdos las fotos porque muchas veces estuve alli paseando y los chicos de ese barrio son bien traviesos,nos paraban fastidiando,silbando,piropeando,pero muy educados,sin lisuras felizmente.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Sí, siempre causa comentarios. 

Esa zona es tranquila, me sorprende que te hayan fastidiado, aunque sea "educadamente". :nuts:



Wendy Quispe said:


> *Canelita,que gracioso nombre tienes!*. Aprovecho que hoy lunes empiezan mis clases a las 10 de la mañana,asi que escribo rapidito. Pueblo Libre es muy chevere,mi amiga Melissa se mudó alla hace varios años y eramos patasas las dos,por eso fui mucho a visitarla y justo vivia a pocas cuadras de esa bodega Qeirolo,luego ella se fue a vivir a Miami,pero me trae recuerdos las fotos porque muchas veces estuve alli paseando y los chicos de ese barrio son bien traviesos,nos paraban fastidiando,silbando,piropeando,pero muy educados,sin lisuras felizmente.


----------



## THE DOG (Aug 21, 2007)

sabían que en lo que ahora ocupa METRO en la Av. Sucre, existía en los 80 TODOS y MONTEREY y en los 60 llegó a instalarse un SEARS??


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

si canelita,pero no fueron groseros y si bien picarones. unos bandidos son los chiquillos de ese barrio,bien chevere.


Canelita said:


> Sí, siempre causa comentarios.
> 
> Esa zona es tranquila, me sorprende que te hayan fastidiado, aunque sea "educadamente". :nuts:


----------

